

John Siracusa breaks down the available formats for his OS X 10.8 Review - thisisblurry
http://siracusa.tumblr.com/post/27978338524/about-my-mountain-lion-review

======
joshmlewis
This isn't really his process, it's just the formats, costs, and a few details
on the article.

~~~
thisisblurry
You're right. I've since changed it from "John Siracusa describes his process
of writing the OS X 10.8 Review"

------
yuhong
Pretty funny the price of the e-book on Amazon is the same as the price of an
Ars Premier subscription for a month which includes the same e-book.

------
agumonkey
I wonder if the kindle price falls into dan ariely relative price tactics.

